# World's Greatest Jumping Dog



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's an old (1930) vid clip that I just saw, it's pretty awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6QUmalgurU&feature=player_embedded#!

Ang


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

That dog has some hops  I like his build to.

If he could also catch a frisbee he could have done awesome in Frisbee competitions, they love to teach them to jump off their backs like that.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Did they have 2 separate lines back then, show and working?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Did they have 2 separate lines back then, show and working?



That didn't happen til the 60s-70s. Up to that point there were still Champion show dogs that could also still consistently work at a respectable level.
There are pics out there that show the beginning of the sloped back and excess angulation. 
The GSD in the States probably started falling apart a bit faster because of the popularity of the 1950s TV show Rin-Tin-Tin.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> That dog has some hops  I like his build to.
> 
> If he could also catch a frisbee he could have done awesome in Frisbee competitions, they love to teach them to jump off their backs like that.


Ditto to that, he must have been really healthy also.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Dog rides man lol


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

in the old clips they look smaller at that time in history than a lot of the big boned german shepherds i see today.....is that a result of working breeding or show breeding ?


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Did they have 2 separate lines back then, show and working?


Yes, the show/work split goes back much further than most people realize. While there was a drastic split in the 70's there was a lesser split much before that. 

Quote:
"Since 1914 Mrs. Harrison Eustis, the founder and operator of the project, had owned a German Shepherd male, Hans (Jung), of a type which now would be called "old-fashioned." This simply means that he was one if the solidly-built, medium sized, good tempered dogs that the breed possessed in numbers before the demands of the show-ring and of foreign buyers called for a dog of more refinement, more hind angulation and more "show ring finish." (p.33 Working Dogs. Humphrey and Warner. (c) 1934, 2005) 

'The project' referenced above is the Fortunate Fields breeding program.

Ang


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i've seen it before, but it's a neat video-thanks for posting it ang. for that huge gate, it looks like he really didn't get much "push-off" from his handler's back, which makes it even more awesome.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd like to have a pup off that dog lol. Very cool!!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Now that's a cool dog!


----------



## Ross Rapoport (Aug 4, 2011)

Amazing video! So cool.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Ang Cangiano said:


> Here's an old (1930) vid clip that I just saw, it's pretty awesome!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6QUmalgurU&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> Ang



I watched that video on facebook two days ago. Very very good. I like it very much.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

no matter how well conditioned the dog is :
you need to think what is happening to the dog when it is coming down and landing; not just about how it looks going up
.....VERY hard and damaging for a dog's joints even tho it looks very cool

plus air time and height is artificially "boosted" since the dog takes off and gets an extra boost by launching from the back/shoulders, not from the ground

impressive trick but NOT a healthy thing to practice with a dog ... should do it with cats .... they are genetically designed to jump and land hard; dogs aren't :-(


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I finally watched the clip. I passed it by because "sports" like dock diving bore the crap out of me. 

I really like the jump over the gate. Not just because of the height, which was impressive, but because the dog jumped the very narrow gate because he was told to, not because a ball or bumper was thrown. 

The other jumps were cool too and I didn't see an immediate reward. 

And I have to agree with Rick...I'd be thinking about the impact each time the dog came down. Jumping isn't nearly as hard on dogs as landing. 

Laura


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> And I have to agree with Rick...I'd be thinking about the impact each time the dog came down. Jumping isn't nearly as hard on dogs as landing.
> 
> Laura


Is that like the old saying "It's not the long fall that kills you.
It's the sudden stop"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Is that like the old saying "It's not the long fall that kills you.
> It's the sudden stop"



I can still jump a fence...but the ability to land gracefully has completely escaped me.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Glad I wasn't the only one cringing every time the dog was landing.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I can still jump a fence...but the ability to land gracefully has completely escaped me.


I don't believe you


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I can still jump a fence...but the ability to land gracefully has completely escaped me.


I don't believe it either, have any video? :smile:


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, but I would put money on that dog having had a longer working life, jumps and all, than half the Shepherds alive today. How many today would even be capable of those jumps? 

Ang


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Ang Cangiano said:


> Yeah, but I would put money on that dog having had a longer working life, jumps and all, than half the Shepherds alive today. How many today would even be capable of those jumps?
> 
> Ang


I think this is a good point, back then it was the work that was used to weed out dogs, if they broke down they weren't any good, if they didn't break down, they were considered structurally sound and used for breeding. Not saying that some dogs with issues weren't missed using this method, if the dog had the drive and pain tolerance to not show a problem, there might be something going on, but there was less focus on what an xray and rating system said, and more on how the dog performed in the real world.


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I think this is a good point, back then it was the work that was used to weed out dogs, if they broke down they weren't any good, if they didn't break down, they were considered structurally sound and used for breeding. Not saying that some dogs with issues weren't missed using this method, if the dog had the drive and pain tolerance to not show a problem, there might be something going on, but there was less focus on what an xray and rating system said, and more on how the dog performed in the real world.


That's exactly it. Look at what the current system is missing, how many KKL1 dogs would be capable of this? How many are breaking down at 6 and 8yrs of age, yet are still 'recommended' for breeding? How many could even do a full height palisade with the same frequency of other breeds and have the same working life they do? Correct working structure that doesn't fail is lacking in a lot of current GSD's.

Ang


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Ang Cangiano said:


> How many today would even be capable of those jumps?
> 
> Ang


If you trained your dog to do this, and posted a video of it, people on this board would crucify you. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> If you trained your dog to do this, and posted a video of it, people on this board would crucify you.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Just look at the comments on YT.

Where does the line get drawn between a dog just breaking down from work and not wanting to put a dog into the position where it would break down? Does it cross at jumping in and out of SUVs or nine foot spiked fences?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Ang would u breed from a dog that could work at the highest level for 5 years and break down mechanically.

I know lots of people that do, always seem to have the best working dogs to??


----------

